# Ampliar rango de frecuencia.



## RmS (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a tod@s!!! me gustaria saber si se puede ampliar el rango de frecuencia de una radio AM/FM normal,hasta los 170Mhz o asi.Por ahi vi que se podia girando los 2 tornillitos del sintonizador pero asi solo se consigue ajustarlo para que no haya interferencias,y mi pregunta es: hay alguna forma de subirlo de 108Mhz hasta 170Mhz o menos???
SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola, no se puede ,pues el circuito bobina y condensador,esta calculado para la  frecuencia comercial hasta los 108 Mgcs ,se podra aumentar algo, pero no llegara a los 170,como información, te envio unas paginas y veras que no es nada facil, suerte un saludo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_LC
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_osc_hartley.asp


----------



## RmS (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola pepepuerto!!! gracias por tu atensión. Los enlaces que me pusiste me han servido bastante. Creo que cambiando el oscilador por otro hecho por mi, cambiando el condensador y la bobina, ya que he comprobado que la sintonizacion en una frecuencia depende del valor del condensador y de la bobina pero en valor inverso: a poca inductancia mayor frecuencia y a mayor capacitancia menor frecuencia ( y a la inversa). Por lo que para conseguir altas frecuencias en FM 1;1,5 espiras en la bobina y 10-15 pf en el condensador. Corrigeme si me equivoco, aun estoy en 1º de ITI electronica y no he dado teoria de circuitos ni nada de eso D. Gracias por la ayudaaa!! 

SALUDOS, IRE INFORMANDO DE MIS ADELANTOS, QUE NO CREO QUE SEAN MUCHOS SIN AYUDAA!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola, celebro que te guste la electronica, vas por buen camino, te mando unas paginas sobre el tema ,pero lo mismo que el circuito oscilador vas a cambiar ,el circuito de antena ,tambien deberias tocarlo ,para aumentar la  sensibilidad en la nueva frecuencia ,etc etc,.por la red tienes
de todo ,y tambien necesitaras instrumental ,suerte  saludos  
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/convdir/conv_dir.htm
http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~fisica3/teoria.htm


----------



## RmS (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola!!! Muchas gracias por toda esa información. La verdad es que he buscado mucho, pero dando palos de ciego porque no sabia muy bien que es lo que tenia que buscar   . Pero gracias a tu ayuda mas o menos se por donde tengo que ir. Me pondre manos a la obra ya mismo, y en los ratos libres. ya comentare!!

SALUDOS Y GRACIASSS!!!


----------



## RmS (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola! he desmontado un antiguo radio cassete del coche, por lo de que no se utilizaba todavia los circuitos integrados y es mas modificable. He desmontado el sintonizador y me he encontrado que hay 6 tubitos con un solenoide de 10 espiras mas o menos cada uno. y mi pregunta es: tengo que cortar cada solenoide hasta que tenga 1,5 espiras o eso no solucionaria nada. El condensador variable es uno que esta protegido por un armazon metalico y con un tornillo arriba??
Espero respuesta para seguir, a ver si me lo voy a cargar y luego no voy a poder seguir probando!! 
SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!!


----------



## frank (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber si se puede ampliar  el rango de frecuencias de una radio digital  de automovil que solo va desde  los 70 a 90MHz, quiero ampliar hasta los 108 Mhz, quisiera una orientacion al respecto gracias de antemano


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 9, 2009)

Para RmS: La radio que has desmontado, quizás es tan antigua que ni siquiera es de FM. Los tubitos con 10 espiras seguramente sintonizan Onda Media y Onda corta. Ni por asomo son capaces de llegar a 170MHz.


Para Frank: Es posible que el circuito integrado sintetizador de frecuencias sea configurable mediante unos pins externos para el rango de frecuencias a sintonizar (FM Japonesa de 70 a 90, ó la normal de 87.5 a 108). En su tiempo (a finales de los años 80 y principios de los 90´s), eran muy habituales los ic´s de la casa NEC, los upd1719g, y el upd1708. Busca los datasheets, de lo que encuentres dentro del aparato.


----------

